# Bully Convict?



## heathwhite (Feb 9, 2013)

I have one JD, a Venestus, and two black convicts in a 60 gallon tank. They all are right around two inches. One of the Black Convicts likes to chase the other three fish. He seems to be constantly doing it and it forces the other three to hide in the various hiding spots. I don't see any signs of her getting to any of there fins. I guess my question is should I not worry about this or is it really stressing my other fish out? Thanks for the help.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Convicts are like that. I love convicts, I have a bunch myself but they can be little terrors. I'm not familiar with the other fish, but that JD will outgrow the cons, and grow fast. The tables will turn, and I suspect the JD will end up terrorizing the cons, but they'll probably be able to deal with it, and still stick up to the JD. I think you have a decent long term chance. I notice when my jd's hit around 5" they seem to transition to a mature phase, and become the tank boss. One of my JDS ended up killing the con that used to pick on him when he was younger.

I'd try to add more hiding areas, and just observe each day. From my own experience there isn't a solid direction it'll go. It can go both ways. Just watch them.


----------



## heathwhite (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Cryptic, I appreciate the help. The other one I have is an African Cichlid called a Venustus Cichlid but is supposed to get as big as the JD. He actually seems to hold his own better than the JD for now.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

My Convict was just the same but when I added a larger firemouth she went to chace it & it didn't move & she bounced straight off it :lol: :lol: she had a few pecks at it & again it never moved & just looked at her but as time has gone on the FM now chases the Con but she has calmed down so much with the other fish in the tank. Not sure if the Con & FM have a thing for each other or not, hope they do as i'd love some fry off them


----------



## heathwhite (Feb 9, 2013)

I really wanted to get a firemouth but with these four full grown I will be right at two inches per gallon so don't think I should. They are pretty good looking fish though.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I have firemouths. I find keeping them by themselves works best. From my experience they are nastier then people portray them to be. In one tank i had 6, 2 of them paired up, and over the next month they tag team killed the other 4 @ night. They also killed a couple convicts in another tank a year later.

JD's make great "wet pets" when kept alone. Some fast moving tetras like Buenos Aires tetras have survived with my biggest JD. Though he killed 3 one night, its been months since he's cared about them, and they've learned to keep clear of him. JD's tend to get really excited when i'm around, and wag around like a dog all over the tank. I have them trained to dance with my hands, they'll eat out of my hands. They are neat fish as they grow up.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Cryptic, just wondering, are you sure your firemouths are not pink firemouths?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Azedenkae said:


> Cryptic, just wondering, are you sure your firemouths are not pink firemouths?


After 4 years of owning them I'm pretty certain they are the normal variant 
Never seen pink firemouths before, just had to Google it lol


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

I have had this convict with my africans since they were all babies. He is more of a wimp than anything; he is of higher-rank in the tank, but whenever he and my socolofi look at each other funny, the convict will always puff his face out and get dark, but always swims away. I've never actually seen him get nipped/nip at another fish or lip lock. Just darkens and puffs, and once in a while, a quick chase.

That convict is the only non-african in my tank.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

CrypticLifeStyle said:


> Azedenkae said:
> 
> 
> > Cryptic, just wondering, are you sure your firemouths are not pink firemouths?
> ...


----------

